# I hate this time of year.



## hayseed_theology (Jan 17, 2015)

Only thing on TV is basketball.  No college football. No Braves baseball.  Not even a little NASCAR.

I saw a few minutes of UGA beating UF today in round ball, and it was slap boring.  We won, and I couldn't care less.  

Whose idea was it for college football and deer season to end the same week?  September needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## tcward (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2015)

It's even worse after signing day..


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep. I agree


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 17, 2015)

And then we put the Gday game on Master's weekend.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 18, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Only thing on TV is basketball.  No college football. No Braves baseball.  Not even a little NASCAR.
> 
> I saw a few minutes of UGA beating UF today in round ball, and it was slap boring.  We won, and I couldn't care less.
> 
> Whose idea was it for college football and deer season to end the same week?  September needs to hurry up and get here.



You could always fish or hunt?Beats raking leaves!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm actually slowly growing to like round ball. Don't get me wrong I'm not running right out to order season tickets. Maybe that can be attributed to the dawgs and hawks doing well or just that I watch more sports in general than I did 5-6 years ago. Kinda helps the cravings till the braves start I guess


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 18, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 18, 2015)

Get on board withe the Hawks. They are fun to watch and they are beating everyone right now. 1st place in the east!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 18, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I'm actually slowly growing to like round ball.



I might could get into as well, if they would raise the goal about 2 feet, and start calling walking, palming, double dribbling, etc.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 18, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> And then we put the Gday game on Master's weekend.



and that's a problem how??? Go to Athens and watch some fooze ball.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Get on board withe the Hawks. They are fun to watch and they are beating everyone right now. 1st place in the east!



It's a head fake. You'll see.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 18, 2015)

The Hawks are playing their best ball in years, and it is awesome!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's a head fake. You'll see.



I don't know Lee....... They are not just beating folks, they are killing them right now. Also it's not just because of one guy, the whole team is lighting it up.



GAGE said:


> The Hawks are playing their best ball in years, and it is awesome!



Yes they are quite enjoyable to watch so far this year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 18, 2015)

I just can't get into the Hawks.  I've been to games.  I tried to get into it the last time they were doing really well.  Just not my thing...

I am tempted to drop TV all together when it's not college football season.  I went without it for several years, and the only time I missed it was when the Dawgs were playing.   Scott Howard and Eric Zeier let me know what was going on though.





fish hawk said:


> You could always fish or hunt?Beats raking leaves!!!



Yeah, I will get a little in.  We coyote and hog hunt about year round.  I haven't fished much since I sold my boat a couple years ago.  I've got some project guns that I need to pick back up working on.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 18, 2015)

The rut is just getting going here so that will get me through Jan. Hope the crappie bite turns on in Feb, then turkeys and bass.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 18, 2015)

Pitchers and catchers next month. football gets less interesting every year. baseball is where it's at. Been craving it since late October.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 18, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Pitchers and catchers next month. football gets less interesting every year. baseball is where it's at. Been craving it since late October.



Baseball is just something to pass time till football season gets here........


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Get on board withe the Hawks. They are fun to watch and they are beating everyone right now. 1st place in the east!



Exactly...its been 20 years since I gave a crap about NBA. The way this Hawks team plays as a team, is unselfish, and plays defense is fun to watch. I can honestly say I've watch more Hawks games this season (even went to one) that I've seen in the last 20.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> The rut is just getting going here so that will get me through Jan. Hope the crappie bite turns on in Feb, then turkeys and bass.



there is some fine crappie fishing in your area


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 18, 2015)

On the mountain, in the woods looking for Bambi's Great Grandaddy...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a Kentucky fan.  I _love_ this time of year. 

GO BIG BLUE!


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 19, 2015)

We are just a short few months from the greatest sporting event in the world. It's a scene etched in our minds and engraved in our hearts. Heightening our thoughts through the long winter months. The brilliant greens and fairways, majestic Hogan bridge and stately Butler cabin. The dogwoods and azaleas in full bloom. As we roll down Magnolia Lane and through Amen corner, where you hear the chirping of magpies and finches building their nests for the many years to come. It's springtime at Augusta. A place priming with harmony, tranquility and love. A tradition unlike any other, the masters. I can hear the pretty piano music now. Can't you?


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 19, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> We are just a short few months from the greatest sporting event in the world. It's a scene etched in our minds and engraved in our hearts. Heightening our thoughts through the long winter months. The brilliant greens and fairways, majestic Hogan bridge and stately Butler cabin. The dogwoods and azaleas in full bloom. As we roll down Magnolia Lane and through Amen corner, where you hear the chirping of magpies and finches building their nests for the many years to come. It's springtime at Augusta. A place priming with harmony, tranquility and love. A tradition unlike any other, the masters. I can hear the pretty piano music now. Can't you?



There is nothing better than turkey hunting in the morning and sitting in a nice recliner with a cold beverage watching the Masters all afternoon, well maybe one or two things but that's another story.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 20, 2015)

I call this time of year "netflix season". I generally don't watch tv outside of sports most of the year, due to hunting/hiking/camping whenever possible. Now that those activities are over(with the exception of CBB and hockey, which I know interests none of you guys), I watch the shows I couldn't watch before. DVR gets emptied and my list on netflix gets trimmed. By the time I run out of shows, spring is here.


centerpin fan said:


> I'm a Kentucky fan.  I _love_ this time of year.
> 
> GO BIG BLUE!



You guys are insanely talented this year.  I hope we get another shot at you come March.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2015)

can not stand B-ball and well the Braves suck and watching baseball is like watching paint dry but love to play it...

you can always  work on deer stands and hang deer stands, its great time of the year to do that


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 20, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> You guys are insanely talented this year.  I hope we get another shot at you come March.



Y'all are good, too.  It would be a good game.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 22, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> and that's a problem how??? Go to Athens and watch some fooze ball.



I think the Master's is one of the greatest (if not the greatest) sporting events in our Country and especially our state.  It just seems like it would make sense to put it on another weekend.  If I have a chance to go to the Master's, I will be there.  If not, I will most likely be in Athens.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 22, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I think the Master's is one of the greatest (if not the greatest) sporting events in our Country and especially our state.  It just seems like it would make sense to put it on another weekend.  If I have a chance to go to the Master's, I will be there.  If not, I will most likely be in Athens.



You'd have to pay me to go to Augusta and watch golf...... about as much fun as watching paint dry to me. But hey knock yourself out, I'll be turkey hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2015)

If you are not into BB, there's not much out there.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 23, 2015)

Bass are biting,crappie too.....Just sayin!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bass are biting,crappie too.....Just sayin!!!!



Wait a minute, people can actually take non-selfie bass pics?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 23, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> Wait a minute, people can actually take non-selfie bass pics?



Cutting edge stuff there man........


----------



## huntersluck (Jan 23, 2015)

Only sport I keep up with this time of the year is supercross


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Cutting edge stuff there man........


----------



## Goat (Feb 1, 2015)

Hockey...I know atlanta lost 2 teams but it's a great game to watch. Even kinda makes it feel like winter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> Wait a minute, people can actually take non-selfie bass pics?





Matthew6 said:


>





Yep.. This time of year stinks in the forum too... Teams Fail and the bandwagon fans you have been arguing with disappear... 

Although the Mods have earned this down time..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2015)

Time to catch up my vintage vw maintenance and get ready for the spring/summer/fall cruise ins shows and campouts!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 2, 2015)

Goat said:


> Hockey...I know atlanta lost 2 teams but it's a great game to watch. Even kinda makes it feel like winter.



Feel free to go sit in the corner now.


----------

